# Trying to contact GE money



## dave29 (20 Jun 2012)

Many many years about ( about 10 id say ) I got a loan from EBS, Well thats what I thought at the time. They outsourced it to GM Money. 

I'm coming up to the end of a long loan and wanted to contact them about the balance etc. 

I contacted EBS but they where no help saying I had to contact GE myself. 

So i tried. 

 I went to www[dot]ge[dot]com/contact/index [dot] html ( sorry I can't post links )  to see there contact details. 

But his seems to be more business then anything. 

I clicked on GE Money Global as i'm not in the US and thats the only other options. 

There website has a contact form but it's for if your applying for a new loan !!

Does anything know how I can email / phone GE money in Ireland in relation to a personal loan ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jun 2012)

Ask the Central Bank if they have contact details.

It's a disgrace that EBS can't help you if they originated the loan.

Brendan


----------



## WindUp (20 Jun 2012)

Any use?
*Ge Capital Woodchester Finance Ltd*


Category: Financial Services Insurance Insurance [Edit] 
31-36 Golden Lane
Golden Lane
Dublin 8
(01) 4780000


----------



## Willy Fogg (20 Jun 2012)

Try 01 478 0000 during office hours. That's the switchboard in their Dublin office or 1890 521000 which if I recall correctly was their main CS number


----------

